# Door Supervisor/Bouncer



## Piece (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello all,

The plan is to get to Dubai by the time I'm 30 (32 at the latest), I have just turned 23. I'm a qualified personal trainer, have my door license,have btec diploma in construction and I'm toying with the idea to go to Uni in September to study to become a Quantity Surveyor. 

My question is are there British doormen in clubs/bars over there and how would I go about finding out details without actually going over there.


I'd be grateful if someone could reply....


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

Ask again in 6 years and 11 months.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Piece said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The plan is to get to Dubai by the time I'm 30 (32 at the latest), I have just turned 23. I'm a qualified personal trainer, have my door license,have btec diploma in construction and I'm toying with the idea to go to Uni in September to study to become a Quantity Surveyor.
> 
> ...


Ignore Scotty. You are very unlikely to get a job on the doors here as it is all very low paid big african guys. Not the same deals as at home. Being a quantity surveyor is a very good route to get here on a decent wage.


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Ignore Scotty. You are very unlikely to get a job on the doors here as it is all very low paid big african guys. Not the same deals as at home. Being a quantity surveyor is a very good route to get here on a decent wage.


Although in 7-9 years time things may not be the same...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

scottyw said:


> Although in 7-9 years time things may not be the same...


Slow. Clap.


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Slow. Clap.



Aw thanks BigJimbo. I think you're awesome too! :clap2:


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

scottyw said:


> Aw thanks BigJimbo. I think you're awesome too! :clap2:


lol.


----------

